# 82 Pattern Webbing



## Pyromechanica (1 Feb 2005)

Hi I'm new here, so can someone help me out with a question?

I'm doing my BMQ right now, and during one of the weekends I did not secure my webbing correctly so one of the instructors ordered me to write an essay on the history of the 82 Pattern Webbing. I tried looking up the net for some information on uniform or equipment history but I couldn't find anything (or all the links on google lead here). So if you folks don't mind answering a few questions and enlighten me about some things...

1. I'm assuming that the "82" is the year the webbing was introduced in the CF... So what did the CF use before the 82 Pattern webbing? (if some people go as far back)

2. I think I heard somewhere that the webbing was adopted from the US, and that US troops in Nam used the webbing (similar design). Is this true?

3. Were there any design changes to the webbing over the years? (ex. introduction of new pouches etc.)

Thanks a bunch. 
Cool forum here btw. Glad I joined.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (1 Feb 2005)

1982 Pattern gear is detailed in the book TANGLED WEB by BGen Jack Summers.

It is a Canadian pattern, designed exclusively for us - was never American in any way shape or form, though the new mag pouches for the C7 may have been influenced by US stuff.  That plastic attachment points are all-Canadian, though.


----------



## Smamit /REG646 (1 Feb 2005)

Good Luck with the book , At Abelbooks.com they have it second hand for 54 USD
I couldent find it at Amazon


----------



## Michael Dorosh (1 Feb 2005)

Smamit /REG646 said:
			
		

> Good Luck with the book , At Abelbooks.com they have it second hand for 54 USD
> I couldent find it at Amazon



Umm...didja try a library? It's out of print.

Maybe the NCO who is requiring the essay has a copy.... 

He'd probably be impressed if you asked him for one.


----------



## chrisp1j (1 Feb 2005)

I have the PDF file on my computer (for the 82 pattern webbing/rucksack assembly and wearing). Just send me your address, and I will make sure you get it (this goes for anyone interested).

Best regards,

Chris.


----------



## Pyromechanica (1 Feb 2005)

Thanks Chris, but I already have the file. LOL yeah you can tell how desperate I am. 

Kudos for the heads up Michael... I'll try looking for the book.


----------



## Danjanou (1 Feb 2005)

In answer to one of your questions it replaced the 64 pattern (1964), and us old farts can agree on what a waste of time effort and money that was. 

Belt with noisy plastic buckle and velcro, Y yoke with velcro , water bottle, & mess tin(rain gear) carrier held on with velcro, no mag pouches (you used your pockets)  and a tiny grenade pouch big enough for one grenade although the pam said two. Micheal has some pics of it on his site.

If you really want to impress him some of us can even tell you what that replaced. 

(gotta go the nurse said it's time for my meds and there's prune jello tonight before Matlock)


----------



## basxav (1 Feb 2005)

Hi all:
Actually Tangled web is still available at www.servicepub.com  The book is under the Museum restoration services imprint. Price 82,00$CDN
I vaguely remember that the pattern '82 had an accompanying booklet. Is it possible to obtain a copy? If so where?
Thanks!
xavier


----------



## Pyromechanica (3 Feb 2005)

Blarg!

It turns out I misunderstood what my section commander was saying. The "essay" was suppose to be a creative assignment where I personify the 82 webbing and give it a funny/amusing history. 

Well, doesn't hurt to have more knowledge though.
Thank you for those who helped out  .


----------



## chriscalow (3 Feb 2005)

HA!! That's gold!!  "My webbing was born in 1982... it's father ...  "


----------



## Danjanou (3 Feb 2005)

Pyromechanica 

Of course we expect you to post the essay here.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (3 Feb 2005)

And your instructor's remarks...


----------



## Highland Lad (3 Feb 2005)

Hear Hear!!!

I know my webbing had a personality all its own, and sometimes it didn't like to behave... let's see what yours is like!


----------



## q_1966 (3 Feb 2005)

The only change that i know of to the 82 pattern webbing is the straps on the buttpack from the sliders to quick release buckles.


----------



## chrisf (3 Feb 2005)

I don't know about your webbing, but mine is clearly evil...


----------



## Pyromechanica (4 Feb 2005)

I definitely will post my essay up and any remarks.

Anyway here's the full story of what happened.

I had just recieved my kit on the Saturday of the weekend course, because there was a mishap at ASU so I didn't get my kit until they took a group of us up there and everything was sorted out. As you can see, I was still trying to organize and arrange my kit, and my webbing wasn't even assembled yet. So when my section commander told us to form up with ou webbing on, I took all these pieces of my webbing and ran to the line. However, I dropped my yoke. I was going to pick it up, but then since I was section senior that day, my 2IC called me over. Conflicting indeed! Yeah so I ran over to my 2IC and my section commander found my yoke on the ground and took it. 

So the essay is more on the YOKE than the webbing. But with this knowledge I just gathered about 82 Pattern I'll do a nice job I think.


----------

